# Quick Question



## Hero* (Jan 12, 2005)

How do i make ATITool 0.0.23 show my my videocards temperature?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 13, 2005)

you need a card that Supports it e.g.9600XT, 9800XT, X-series of cards


----------



## Hero* (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey what if i flash my Pro to XT will it support the temperature?


----------



## Erroneus (Jan 13, 2005)

Hero* said:
			
		

> Hey what if i flash my Pro to XT will it support the temperature?


Proberly not, because the card need an temp. probe, has nothing to do with bios.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 13, 2005)

Read this article, it may help you:

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/94


----------

